# Kodak Playsport Help wanted



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that some of you are using the Kodak Playsport camera. The manual doesn't give much info and neither does the on-line help.

In my infinite wisdom I selected 1080 when videotaping a quadding trip. The file ended up being 61MB. What can I do to shrink this to a more manageable file. I want to share it....especially here on MIMB .... haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Won't youtube allow files up to 100mb?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

itll be fine. up it to youtube so we can see in hd


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you mean 610mb? 61mb isn't that big of a file for an h264 encoded file, only about 40 seconds worth of video (Based on standard 1080p30 h264 bitrates. Kodak says recording 20 min of 720p30 will take up about 1gb. If it is 61mb, you shouldn't have any problems uploading that to Youtube, Facebook, or any other social media website. Otherwise you should be able to use the software that comes with it to resize the video to make the file size smaller.

KODAK PLAYSPORT Video Camera Zx3 Dwonloads
User Guide
Extended User Guide
ARCSOFT MEDIAIMPRESSION for KODAK Software
KODAK PLAYSPORT Video Camera Zx3 Firmware (Sept 2010)

Here's the link to ArcSoft MediaImpression 2's web page. You might be able to find a better user manual there for the editing software. Not sure if it's the same that came with the camera since I don't own one.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup 61MB, the file shows up as 61,xxxKB

A couple of guys at work said to try YouTube too. I seriously never thought of that. 

MiMudder thanks for all the research you did, considering you don't own the camera. I'll play this week.

Thanks for all the replies
D


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

No problem! I can't contribute much to solving mechanical problems with ATVs but tech stuff is right up my alley.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh you shouldn't have posted that here. You know you're going to get bugged all the time now.


----------

